# So far so good



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I had rotator cuff surgery one year ago and the doc told me I would likely not be able to bow hunt again, though my therapist though otherwise. Last summer I got an application for a crossbow permit but could not bring myself to fill it out. So I decided to totally take a full year to heal. No shooting for a full year. I picked up the bow about 2 weeks ago set it down to about 47# and gave it a try. The good new was that I could not even tell it had been over 16 months since I touched it. Turned it back up to my normal 55# and all went smooth. Actually even a bit smoother than the last time I had shot which leads me to believe that it may have been partially torn before the fall that completely tore it. Anyway I am back on track for the fall hunt and a happy camper again. Was one of my hardest falls ever, though I did get in a bit more bird hunting (doc said THAT was OK).


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

glad everything turned out ok it would kill me to have to set my bows down for good.


----------

